# I Abruptly Resigned



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

Last week I resigned abruptly. I couldn't handle having to deal with my boss anymore. 

Putting aside the fact that he rarely helps me, but he constantly whines at me and make things difficult for me.

It was unprofessional but I have had enough. I wouldn't want to stay there for long anyway and I was planning to stick it out until the end of the year.

Even though I knew I was doing a good job, I was constantly on edge and felt that I couldn't do anything right by how he responded to me.

It is a small business and I am the only female. He is helpful and forgiving with the guys, but anything I do is met with annoyance/blame.

I have spoken to him about how he treats me before and I think he just pretended to improve but really he resents me, because he have been worse since I returned from lockdown.

He have low tolerance for dealing with women, because he whines at his wife and dismisses her as well. But he must have some issue with me to be constantly responding to me in such a negative and at times aggressive way.

One time I was removing jammed paper in the shredder and he shoved me out of the way, closed the bin, turned it on & off and said it's broken and just stormed back into his office.

I can understand him being frustrated with me if I constantly make mistakes, but that is not the case.

He says that I do a good job so imagine how confusing it is for me by how negatively he constantly responds to me.

He constantly responds to me in a negative and dismissive manner and he doesn't understand why I don't want to talk to him. He nitpicked me and says that I don't say good morning to him and that I constantly look surly. Whereas he frowns and whines at me all the time! I don't look surly. I just feel anxious when he's around. 

He would say morning to me in an exasperated way and it is so demeaning. I rather him not say anything to me than say it in that way.

The times when he has been around when I come into work in the morning and said morning, he would say morning in an agitated tone.

I don't want to look at him because he constantly frowns at me. 

I've been feeling depressed since I started working there. I feel happy that I don't have to see his frowning face again.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

People like that often can be handled but of course there's no reason why you should have to do it. It's everyone's responsibility to treat their co-workers with respect and a manager should be twice as careful. Clearly this guy doesn't understand or doesn't want to understand the basics of management. Well, now it's over. Happy freedom day!


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Well I'm glad you removed yourself from such a toxic work environment. I hope you can find a better job where you are more appreciated soon.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Been there done that!


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I used to have a manger that when he emailed the team, he'd add each person from most preferred to least preferred. My name was always dead last lol. All I ever did in that job was show up everyday on time and do my work well. But because I wasn't able to make a connection with him socially, I found myself on his **** list and eventually got laid off.

I went on to get a much better job, and I hope the same will happen for you as well.


----------

